# ¡Fernando un mil por fin!



## VenusEnvy

Fernando: ¡Ya casi alcanzaste un mil mensajes! Pues, en este momento, que me he acabado de dar cuenta, estás con 995...

Felicidades, Fernando. Me ayudas tanto en el foro de español-inglés, ¡Y nos divertimos allí también!


Espero un mil más. 
Besitos


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias, Venus Envy.


----------



## ILT

*Felicidades Fernando!!!*​ 
 Mil mensajes, bueno, 995 para ser más exactos, siempre ayudando con las mejores intenciones.

 Arriba y adelante


----------



## josama

Fernando said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, VenusEnvy.


 

*FELICIDADES FERCHO!!!!*

*Me has hecho reir mucho últimamente.*


----------



## meili

Hola Sr. Fernan!

Wow! Finally...
I just want to thank you for all the wonderful posts that you have in this forum. Made and makes my brain bleed about a lot of sensible things. You and the others are what is keeping this wonderful site alive.
Thanks for spicing up my cyber life!

Mil Gracias y Felicidades!
Will be here ... counting... counting... counting...


----------



## Fernando

Como os fijaréis por mi cambio de firma, era mi propósito quedarme en los 999 con el fin de evitar aparecer en los Congrats Pages.

Como Venus me ha fastidiado   y me ha hecho aparecer en los "rostra" del Capitolio considero que es mi deber explicar mi retiro de la vida pública. 

Cuando entré en WR era mi propósito mejorar un poco mi inglés escrito y aprender de la gente de este foro. Considero efectivamente que estos objetivos han sido conseguidos. El objetivo de estar con mujeres sin tener que pagarles también.

Como con las drogas empecé por un poco de marihuana: unos mensajes con el tema de mi especialidad (contabilidad) y poco a poco me fui enganchando (correcciones a angloparlantes hablando en español, economía, luego algún asunto de derecho, de localismos españoles y americanos) y me convertí en un adicto (Cultural Issues, chats...).

Cuando sobrepasé a Fenixpollo en número de mensajes   me di cuenta que he sobrepasado el ámbito de actuación que me correspondía, así me retiro a los cuarteles de invierno y os dejo a los auténticos foreros en este Senado de las lenguas (jo, qué bonito me ha quedado eso). Me dedicaré a ser mero usuario y a intervenir de mucho en mucho en temas que realmente domine (¿hay de eso?).

Es un lugar común pero que cumplo con gusto, el pedir perdón a los que he "engañado" con mis fantásticas (en todos los sentidos) versiones del inglés y he confundido con mi obsesión contra los mensajes privados, la "sexualización" del foro y el chateo (al que he contribuido).

Asimismo es obligado agradeceros vuestro esfuerzo. Recomiendo el forum a todo aquél que me pregunta, y a los que no. Es divertidísimo hablar de algo que no sea fútbol, dinero ni mujeres. Y el que piense lo contrario se equivoca.

Para aquellos que piensen que por haber escrito aquí unos meses no tengo derecho a hacer esta despedida como si hubiese fundado el foro (gracias, gracias garryknight y a los que estén en la trastienda) o fuese un pilar de él (lauranazario, VenusEnvy, cuchuflete, Artrella, Belén, EvaVigil, funnydeal, ILT, Phryne, LAN, Philippa, fenixpollo...) sólo tengo una respuesta: ¡Tenéis razón!

Muchas gracias igualmente a los que han "firmado" hasta ahora, entre los que están los que cuento ya entre mis amigos Meili (te quiero mucho) y Josama (no puedo decir lo mismo).

Por último tengo que decir con cierto orgullo que LadyBlakeney no ha conseguido sacarme cuántos años tengo.  

Como diría don Guillermo: 

Therefore our everlasting farewell take:
For ever, and for ever, farewell, WR!
If we do meet again, why, we shall smile;
If not, why then, this parting was well made.


----------



## Artrella

*    Felicidades  Fernando y gracias por tu siempre amable ayuda!!!!     *​


----------



## Masood

Well Done Fernando! And thanks for all your help!


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡FERNANDE FELICITACIONES!!!!!!!​ 
*Gracias por tu contribución a los foros, es muy valiosa, gracias por estar siempre en desacuerdo en los foros culturales, haces que vea las cosas desde otra prespectiva... y si los foros del WR son una adicción para tí, déjame decirte que son una de las mejores adicciones que jamás se te pegará en la vida  *

*PS: Has que sean más de mil pliiiiis, no quiero extrañate*


----------



## fenixpollo

Fernando said:
			
		

> Cuando sobrepasé a Fenixpollo en número de mensajes me di cuenta que he sobrepasado el ámbito de actuación que me correspondía,
> 
> Para aquellos que ... fuese un pilar de él (lauranazario, VenusEnvy, cuchuflete, Artrella, Belén, EvaVigil, funnydeal, ILT, Phryne, LAN, Philippa, fenixpollo...)


Ahora me estás otorgando a _mí_ un estatus que no merezco. Gracias, pero estás equivocado: *sí* mereces reconocimiento por tu ayuda, tu sarcasmo, y todos los otros atributos con los cuales has logrado ser una parte integral de este Senado.

Si esta es una despedida final -- y espero que no -- que te vaya bien. Si no la es, voy a disfrutar la colaboración contigo, y espero verte mañana en el foro.

En cualquier caso, felicidades... no por el número, sino por haber iluminado las vidas de los visitantes a este foro, y por haber alegrado los días de los foreros a quien llamas pilares.

*Felicidades y gracias, Senador Fernando.*​


----------



## luar

Fernando, durante el poquito tiempo que llevo en el foro, he disfrutado mucho el observarte discutir, disentir, contrariar y sorprender con tus ocurrentes comentarios. !Te deseo lo mejor!


----------



## Rayines

*Bueno, no me quiero perder esta Congrat. Page. Gracias por tus valiosas participaciones, FERNANDO!*


----------



## alc112

Felicidades Fenando!!


----------



## josama

Fernando said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias igualmente a los que han "firmado" hasta ahora, entre los que están los que cuento ya entre mis amigos Meili (te quiero mucho) y Josama (no puedo decir lo mismo).


 
Bueno, ya tenés más de dos amigos


----------



## Phryne

Cómo??? Yo vengo a saludarte y ya te vas? Ya está, Venus te quemó, apareciste en las páginas de saludos, y como dicen por acá... "deal with it!" 

Me alegro mucho que hayas llegado a este grado de participación (995 buenos mensajes y contando) y por sobre todo que me hagas reir en tantas ocasiones, por lo tanto te exigo que continúes y aunque no puedas oir mis carcajadas o no veas respuesta de mi parte (culpa de los queridos mods), sabés que del otro lado del charco estamos con vos!
*FELICITACIONES!! *
​ 
y nos seguimos "viendo"...


----------



## beatrizg

Yo también espero que no te vayas. Si quieres le pedimos a Mike que te haga un  "junior member" de por vida. 
En todo caso te felicito por tus 999 y... 

¡Quédate, Fernando!​


----------



## meili

Fernando said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias igualmente a los que han "firmado" hasta ahora, entre los que están los que cuento ya entre mis amigos Meili (te quiero mucho)  y Josama (no puedo decir lo mismo).





			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> I will never reach one thousand.


Oh, yes you will!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias Caballero

 Fernando,

De vez en cuando entra en estas tertulias una persona que combina sabiduría, un verdadero afán por las ideas igual que por los idiomas, y añade un buen sentido de humor.  Eres de estos pocos.  Te agradezco todo que has contribuído hasta el presente momento histórico, y te ofrezco la silla permanente que has ganado en la mesa de los foradictos.

Con respeto y afecto,
Un fuerte abrazo,
Cuchu
​ 

​


----------



## zebedee

Fernando, 

You'll be back. 
And I'll be looking forward to it.

Thanks for being you,

zeb


----------



## meili

But where has Fernando gone?  And what happened to his 995 posts?  (994?)


----------

